# Huffy Santa Fe



## partsguy (Nov 11, 2009)

What is the approximate value of this bike? It is a mens and looks just like the one in the picture below, except in much better shape. The one I'm asking about is in an antique store for $12.50. I'm wondering if I would take a loss or gain on this? Any help?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I suppose it's worth 12.50. I don't think anyone's collecting these, I know they built bazillions of them in the 70s with various names and funky graphics.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'll leave it then, I was just wanting to flip it. I've been needing some money. Thank you for you input though.


----------

